# When do you think the Model 3 will get the new Nav software?



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

I haven't taken delivery of my model 3 yet, but I'm really excited to see how much better the new Nav software that Elon promised will be. He promised it would come "soon", but still no word on an expected release. Thoughts?


----------



## DCAC (Dec 20, 2017)

The Model 3 navigation / routing is much better than Model S.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> I haven't taken delivery of my model 3 yet, but I'm really excited to see how much better the new Nav software that Elon promised will be. He promised it would come "soon", but still no word on an expected release. Thoughts?


I know you asked "when" but I'm curious on the "what" as I already think it's very good!

Now to answer your question - it could be tomorrow and it could be 2 years from now. Both classify as "soon" for Elon


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I know you asked "when" but I'm curious on the "what" as I already think it's very good!
> 
> Now to answer your question - it could be tomorrow and it could be 2 years from now. Both classify as "soon" for Elon


Yea, I'm wondering that also! Who's beta testing this stuff!? I don't understand how they never seem to have leaks of new features coming out. I know a lot of people have complained that the nav has been awful in certain circumstances for routing. It would send people in really weird messed up ways and couldn't route around closures and traffic. There's been lots of reports of those kinds of things, but I'm sure each area is very different. I'm still holding out some hope that they have waze integration in the new nav, but I know that's probably wishful thinking.

I agree with Elon's "soon" you never know when you're gonna get something, so I figured it'd be fun to speculate with a poll.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ng0 said:


> I haven't taken delivery of my model 3 yet, but I'm really excited to see how much better the new Nav software that Elon promised will be. He promised it would come "soon", but still no word on an expected release. Thoughts?


where has it been said that the 3 would be getting a nav update? everything I've seen had been taking about how laggy and dated the S/X nav system is. I took that to mean those cars would be getting the CPU update (that there were rumors that has now happened) and the vector based maps the 3 has.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> where has it been said that the 3 would be getting a nav update? everything I've seen had been taking about how laggy and dated the S/X nav system is. I took that to mean those cars would be getting the CPU update (that there were rumors that has now happened) and the vector based maps the 3 has.


https://electrek.co/2017/12/21/tesla-major-navigation-update-elon-musk/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ng0 said:


> https://electrek.co/2017/12/21/tesla-major-navigation-update-elon-musk/


that is not calling out Model 3 and the tweets Elon is responding to are existing S/X owners


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> that is not calling out Model 3 and the tweets Elon is responding to are existing S/X owners


Good point. I guess I just assumed it'd be used on the model 3 as well. Why would they go through all that effort to develop a nav that's "light years ahead" and not actually port it to the model 3?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

The Model 3's nav is already quite ahead of the S/X as of today in terms of both logic and ease of use. I used to always double check the Tesla-made route against Google maps because the S/X wouldn't always take the best route (to put it mildly). However the 3 and Google Maps usually agree and take the same route.

And in case anyone was wondering, the Model 3's maps are generated by Google, but the nav logic is still Tesla-made, so they aren't using Google's own directions.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

ng0 said:


> I haven't taken delivery of my model 3 yet, but I'm really excited to see how much better the new Nav software that Elon promised will be. He promised it would come "soon", but still no word on an expected release. Thoughts?


I need an "it's already here on the 3" option to vote for.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Maevra said:


> I need an "it's already here on the 3" option to vote for.


"Before April?" <--technically works, right?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The nav system on Model 3 appears to be much faster but that's because of the new CPU and not necessarily that it's actually using the new vector maps that are supposed to be in the new update.

I'm looking forward to the new update but as long as it doesn't compromise stability. The last few updates haven't been the best in terms of not rebooting once in a while...


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Maevra said:


> I need an "it's already here on the 3" option to vote for.


Then I guess I'd go for never in that case I still think there will be a huge revamp. Hopefully we hear something soon!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ng0 said:


> Then I guess I'd go for never in that case I still think there will be a huge revamp. Hopefully we hear something soon!


would you like me to add an option to your poll per @Maevra's suggestion?


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> would you like me to add an option to your poll per @Maevra's suggestion?


I don't see a need for it since there's a never option.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

There's evidence that some Model S are being delivered with the new MCU. Tesla has been silent so far but videos like this show that it's likely happening.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

TrevP said:


> There's evidence that some Model S are being delivered with the new MCU. Tesla has been silent so far but videos like this show that it's likely happening.


Very cool! Thanks for sharing. Based on what people have been saying, that definitely couldn't have come soon enough.


----------

